# Tug timeshare map



## BJRSanDiego (Mar 11, 2019)

When I tried using the TUG timeshare map, it gave a warning that it didn't load correctly.  Here is the link that I used:

https://tug2.com/tsmaps/TimeshareMaps.html

I'm wondering if this is MY problem or if it is a Tug problem.


----------



## klpca (Mar 11, 2019)

I got the same message using Chrome.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 11, 2019)

google now charges for more than a certain number of hits to their maps api...while the free version still works if you just click ok on the message.  (then click the links across the top to load the pins)


----------



## taterhed (Apr 9, 2020)

@TUGBrian  The maps are showing "non-compatible"  and "developer mode only" again....

Not sure if it's the hit count or some thing else  (java, cert, api call etc....)


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 10, 2020)

nothing really changed there, its always going to show that developer only mode since google charges for multiple uses/access of the api now.

you can still load all the maps by clicking the area links at the top (florida, us west etc).  the pins will show up when you do that.


----------

